# How good is ho' made wine? Compared to like a $10-20 bottle?



## abefroman (Oct 22, 2010)

How good is ho' made wine? 

After you have done it a few times, but are not a grand master.

Compared to like a $10-20 bottle? Would it come out worse then most of those? Better than most of them? No where near the quality?


----------



## Rock (Oct 22, 2010)

How good is homemade wine, its so friking good we have forums like this.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a friend who works for the LCB as a wine taster. Great job. After sampling some of my Ho' wine he told me they were just as good and some were better than what they sell. Only we use less sulfites. No headaches.


----------



## Flame145 (Oct 22, 2010)

abefroman said:


> How good is ho' made wine?
> 
> After you have done it a few times, but are not a grand master.
> 
> Compared to like a $10-20 bottle? Would it come out worse then most of those? Better than most of them? No where near the quality?



Alot u\is own your personal tastes. A 100 dollar bottle of wine might taste great to me, but you may hate it. All in all I think home made is much better than store bought


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 22, 2010)

.........and then there's "Skeeter Pee"!


----------



## onetoomany (Oct 23, 2010)

for $10 to $20 your not going to buy 100 point wine..but you might just make a 100 point wine..well at least you will think so


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 23, 2010)

some of mine is way better(barolo) and some isn't as good, and some I have dumped whole carboy in front yard. But not in quit awhile. You get better every year


----------



## closetwine (Oct 23, 2010)

abefroman said:


> How good is ho' made wine?



As good as you make it!


----------



## Joedaddy (Oct 23, 2010)

I can buy grapes from the same vineyards that are selling to some of the guys making $50 bottles. So, if I know what I am doing I should be able to make $50 wine at least some of the time. I don't make enough to put it in barrels but I think I can come close by using oak chips in carboys.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 23, 2010)

Since I've started making wine, I've been more disapointed by some 10-20$ bottles than by my own wine...yet some are still better (still haven't been able to make a merlot like Yellow Tale makes it!!  )


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 23, 2010)

abefroman said:


> How good is ho' made wine?
> QUOTE]
> 
> The only time I heard of a ho' wine was when she wasn't paid


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 24, 2010)

closetwine said:


> As good as you make it!



agreed. it's about experience and sometimes a lil luck helps you out 

having the right tools, experience and knowledge (this forum is a good one) can and will make you a good wine maker. then it's up to you to source good fruit and do it! 

more importantly, it's cheaper and you can tailor the wine. it will take time to know how and when to do things. patience is key.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 24, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> Since I've started making wine, I've been more disapointed by some 10-20$ bottles than by my own wine...yet some are still better (still haven't been able to make a merlot like Yellow Tale makes it!!  )



It's definately a tastebuds thing.. personally, I think yellow tails reds are rough as guts.. but then I'm very spoiled with NZ being one of the top quality wine producers worldwide...our marlborough wines are the best!

( slightly biased here!)

Allie


----------



## grapeman (Oct 24, 2010)

How good is ho' made wine? 

Geeze Dan, I was going to say something like "Yeah, it can be pretty good, but it is even better when she has the right pimp", but then I thought better of posting something like that here........................... ooooppss.

Dan and Rich head to the corner..........


----------



## BobF (Oct 24, 2010)

To accurately duplicate Yellow Tale Merlot, add 1#/g of dirt to the primary and another 1#/g at bottling


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2010)

Most of my wines will compare to a $10 -$20 bottle. Now remember that you can find an awesome commercial bottle for $10 and a truly awful bottle for $50. The thing I most like about ho'made wine is I can make it exactly as I want and make lots of wines you cant find commercially like for example Strawberry Rhubarb oe Black Currant. These wines are adored by many people and these people BEG me for more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeRod101 (Oct 25, 2010)

It really is the best


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2010)

My friends and I have done this many times, but this only works at a BYOB restaurant...

Brought a bottle of my hommade and a bottle of the same grape / year that was comercially available. I then had the waiter serve the wine as a "blind taste test". Typically, a round of one wine is poured out of sight and then served, Then the other wine is likewise served. The only question of the "tasters" is .. Which one do you prefer and why. 

Using this method, I have won against $80.00 bottles of wine (but, hey, I live close to NYC where nothing is cheap). 

Another thing that you wil find is that a number of the members of this forum enter amateur winemaking competitions. These competitions (for the most part) judge wines as they are, awarding medals for wines having a specific quality. 

In short, yes you can make a wine that can rival the best. I think that this is the ultimate goal of every member of this forum.


----------

